# tips on erotica for couples-



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife has expressed interest in adult material. We have watched the softcore cable stuff but, I would like it slightly more graphic as would my wife. It seems like a horrible double standard that they don’t show the male “parts” as it were. Anyway I read about the following site:
Adult Movies for Women - Sexy Porn Videos for Women
Has anyone used this site to view adult material? 
Are their better places? 
I am kind of paranoid about viruses and such. Can someone attest to its safety or is there a way to determine this? 
Finally is there a way to get DVDs of this type online like a Netflix thing only…
Thanks for all your input. 
Please respect my request NOT to receive a lecture about additions…the evils of porn etc. I have read enough. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Finding adult material geared towards a female/couples audience is a smallish bu growing niche of the market.

I've not used the site you mention, myself, so I can't attest to it. Searching online can be hit and miss, but then, so can browsing DVD's in a store.

I can't recall off the top of my head if any of them stream online like Netflix, but there are several different DVD-by-mail Netflix-like companies that provide adult material. They also tend to categorize, so it may be a bit easier to find something harder than Skinemax, but not as hard as "traditional" porn, since that's what it sounds like you guys are looking for. I do know, for instance, that Playgirl has a line of adult DVD's that might be what you guys are looking for, and othe studios are beginning to put out more content to cater to what has previously been an untapped audience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband used to rent from a place called Blue door, but they was bought out by "Adult DVD Empire", alot like Netflix but lowest plan is 2 at a time over $17 a month, we only rented Soft pornish stuff, I enjoyed all the PlayGirl DVD's (always available) and some I found in the Romantic section - I cant remember now, as when they changed hands, they also changed catagories. It was hit or miss. 

We enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been considering signing up for one of the Netflix-style services, myself.

We used to have a local video store that started out many years ago with a couple of shelf units of adult material alongside the rest of the store's "regular" movies. As time went on, their adult business boomed, with that material taking up over half the store. Great selection, good staff, no sleazy atmosphere. And, best of all, every Tuesday night, everything in the store was a 2-for-1 rental. Needless to say, I/we always went on Tuesdays.

Then, a year or two ago, they sold the business to a chain that prides itself on being "family friendly," so the porn went bye-bye. Due to the hit-and-miss nature of what you end up with, I definitely prefer renting to buying, but haven't found a good replacement place yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

